# Dsl Über Netzwerk Mit 2 Pcs



## schoko (6. Juli 2002)

HI !

also ich hab hier 2 rechner stehen aber nur einen dsl anschluss 
wie kann ich per netzwerk mit beiden pcs gleichzeitig ins netz gehen ? ich hab da von so nen programm gehört mit dem das möglich is .. leider hab ich den namen des programms vergessen ( der hersteller verkauft auch firewalls ) ... also wäre schön wenn mir einer erklären könnte wie das geht 
thx


----------



## port29 (7. Juli 2002)

Also am einfachstem währe es, wenn du dir ein Hardware Router zulegst... Wenn du jetzt sagst du hast "nicht das geld dazu" gibt es auch eine Software alternative

http://www.winroute.com

Das ist ein Progg, was einen Router unter Windows emuliert. So kannst du fast genauso auf dem Rechner arbeiten, als währe er selber eingewählt. Auf der Site kannst du dir die Trial Runterladen, den Rest kennst du ja...


----------



## Christian Fein (7. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von schoko _
> *HI !
> 
> also ich hab hier 2 rechner stehen aber nur einen dsl anschluss
> ...



mhhh ich geh mal davon aus das du Windows Programm suchst.

Ich versuch mal ein Schuss ins Blaue:
meintest du Ken DSL vielleicht?


----------



## schoko (7. Juli 2002)

nein also den namen des programms hab ich jetzt wieder "sygate" ich hab gehört damit soll man übers´netzwerk mit 2 rechner gelichzeitig ins netz können , nur find ich des nirgneds mehr zu downloaden .. ich werd jetzt erst mal das programm von port29 ausprobieren ... mal sehen obs funzt 
thx
greetz
schoko


----------



## RaDiCaL (9. Juli 2002)

http://www.sygate.com
da gibts das als 30 Tage testversion


----------



## Freaky (9. Juli 2002)

welches os ???

freaky


----------



## schoko (9. Juli 2002)

so ich ab gestern mit 2 anderen rechnern winroute erfolgreichgetestet ... noch eine frage ... mit wievielen pc kann ich ins netz ohne das sich der ping bei spielen ändert zB bei cs ... mit nur einer dsl leitung ...
thx


----------



## Freaky (9. Juli 2002)

mehr als 2 würd ich nicht reinschicken zum zocken....


freaky


----------



## port29 (9. Juli 2002)

Früher hab ich mal CS im Internet mit 5 Spielern gespielt, das ging eignetlich ganz gut... Das hat auch nicht geruckelt.


----------



## schoko (9. Juli 2002)

hmmm .... wie war da der ping so ? sollte nicht über 100 sein ..


----------



## port29 (9. Juli 2002)

ich bin mir da nicht sicher, aber ich meine der lag so zwischen 70 und 80. Was ich aber noch ganz genau weiß, war, dass man noch ganz gut snipern konnte........


----------



## nickname (26. August 2002)

Hi Leutz, sorry, dass ich diesen Thread nochmal rauskrame, aber ich habe damit auch Probs! Das Netzwerk funzt zwar, aber ich komme mit dem Laptop (client) nicht ins Internet!!!

PC = Server mit Win '98; Laptop mit XP :-[  (ich weiss, andersrum wäre alles viel einfacher, geht aber nicht anders)

Zuerst hatte ich es mal mit der Jana Server Software versucht, aber da bin ich ehrlich geagt nicht wirklich durchgestiegen, war allerdings das Gleiche wie jetzt auch, Netzwerk funzt, aber Internet nur auf dem PC. Nun hab ich eben diesen Thread gefunden und hab mir gleich winroute gezogen, es geht auch alles schön und schnell, leider ist alles wie vorher, ich komme nur mit dem Server, aber nicht mit dem Laptop ins Internet, mir raucht schon der Kopf  . Ich krieg die Meldung der Remotecomputer sei nicht erreichbar, aber ich komme ja auf den Server!
Aber der ist wohl nicht gemeint, sondern das Internet, oder? Wo kann der Fehler liegen, bin echt am verzweifeln! Bin da auch nicht so der Crack, bin schon froh das mit dem internen Netz halbwegs geschnallt zu haben  .
Vielleicht habt ihr ja ein paar Vorschläge, was ich noch so überprüfen sollte? 
Ich hasse sowas, ist bestimmt nur was ganz doofes, aber bei dem ganzen Wechsel zwischen '98 und XP muss man ja durcheinander kommen, bin ja schon froh wenn ich bei XP finde was ich suche  .

Gruss nickname :|


----------



## port29 (26. August 2002)

Hi,

könntest du mir vieleicht etwas mehr über das Netzwerk verraten? Welche IPs haben denn die Rechner? Können sich die Rechner gegenseitig anpingen?

Du hast doch geschrieben, dass du Winroute installiert hast. Ich frag jetzt mal so ganz dumm: Auf welchem Rechner   Haste denn bei dem XP Laptop den Getaway eingetragen?


----------



## nickname (26. August 2002)

Da das Netzwerk funzt, hab ich ping nicht mehr ausprobiert!
Server hat 192.168.1.1 und das laptop 192.168.1.2, das haut doch auch alles hin, nur nicht vom Laptop ins Internet, ansonsten komm ich von jedem Rechner auf den anderen, eben nur nicht ins http://www.
Der Gateway und DNS sind am Laptop auf 192.168.1.1

Gruss nickname :|

P.S. edit: ich denke ml da läuft eh was falsch, woher soll denn der Browser auf dem Laptop auch wissen, wie er ins Internet kommt, da muss doch noch was eingestellt werden, der winroute kommt aber doch wohl nur auf den Server und nicht auf den Client!? Nur wie soll das Laptop wissen, wie es über den Server ins Internet kommt? Mit dfü klappts jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## port29 (26. August 2002)

auf dem Server ist aber wahrscheinlich kein DNS Server installiert!!

versuch mal ob du auf irgendeine IP kommst, versuch mal diese 217.160.92.82

Wenn das gehen sollte, dann kannst du diesen DNS Server eintragen 194.25.2.129


----------



## nickname (26. August 2002)

Jetzt scheck ich gar nix mehr, es geht kein ping, auch nicht an die benannte (s.o.) Servernummer, ich komm aber an alle freigegebenen Daten vom Server, wie geht denn das?
Wenn ich den Browser aufmach versucht der übrigens an 192.168.100.100 zu kommen, ist das richtig, auch wenn in den Einstellungen 1.1 statt 100.100 steht? 
Wenn es zu viel wird hier im Forum, schreib mal lieber per Mail ;-), danke jedenfalls schon mal für die schnellen Meldungen!

Gruss nickname :|

P.S. Soll ich DNS wieder rausnehmen?


----------



## port29 (26. August 2002)

hnmmmmmmmmmmmmm........

das ist irgendwie komisch...... obwohl...... soweit ich mich erinnern kann, hate winroute iene firewall in planung.... vieleicht kannst du deshalb den Server auch nicht anpingen.....

nimm mal den DNS Server raus und versuch mal auf die IP draufzukommen, die ich dir oben genannt hab (217.160.92.82). Sollte es nicht gehen, dann versuch mal bitte die IP anzupingen, einmal vom Server, einmal vom laptop.


----------



## nickname (26. August 2002)

Firewall ist nicht angewesen, nicht meine eigentliche und die vom winroute hab ich nicht aktiviert.
Ich kann beide Rechner nicht gegenseitig anpingen und auch die von Dir genannte Nummer klappt nicht  . "Befehl oder Dateiname nicht gefunden", da steht doch sonst "Pakete wurden nicht übermittelt" oder so!!??
Ich steig da echt nicht durch, für jemanden, der hier jetzt nicht sitzt 100 % noch viel schwieriger, ich weiss , versuch ja auch alle nötigen Infos zu geben, fällt Dir noch was ein?
Das gibts doch nicht, ich komm an alle Daten, aber kann nicht anpingen??????? :{} 

Gruss nickname  :|


----------



## Homie25 (27. August 2002)

Welches Windows 98 hast du denn?Welches Datensystem hast du bei Win XP eingestellt und wie hast du es probiert vorher ins Internet zu kommen bevor du Winroute hattest ?


----------



## nickname (27. August 2002)

'98 SE, das XP ist ja leider nur der Client. Was Du mit Datensystem für XP meinst weiss ich nicht ;-), hab auch kaum Plan von XP, bin froh bis jetzt in dem Drucheinander meist das gefunden zu haben was ich suche. Ich hab schon alles Mögliche probiert, jeder erzählt einem was anderes, einige meinten das geht gar nicht mit '98 als Server und XP als client und dann hörte ich vom Jana Server Proggi, damit hab ich es aber wie gesagt auch nicht hinbekommen. Leider versteh ich bis jetzt auch die Zusammenhänge noch nicht ganz dann wäre die Problemfindung für mich auch einfacher, den Netzwerkkram hab ich langsam gecheckt, aber wie gesagt noch nicht ganz, das wie, weshalb und warum man was einstellen muss um mit dem Client ins Netz zu kommen. T-online software runter oder nicht, Proxy einstellen oder nicht, Firewall Probleme oder nicht. Die Rechner meckern einen wegen jedem Kram an, aber was falsch ist wird einem nicht gesagt, ggrrr.

Gruss nickname :|


----------



## Homie25 (27. August 2002)

Also ich kann dir nur aus eigener erfahrung empfehlem die von Windows von haus aus mitgeleiferte Internetverbindungsfreigabe zu benutzen denn das ist am einfachsten.


Geh auf ADSL-Support  gib in das Suchfeld "Proxy" ein und dann geh auf "ADSL im lokalen Netzwerk (LAN)" ---> "Internetverbindungsfreigabe von Windows 98 S.E" und dann einfach die ganzen Schritte durchgehen die dort ziemlich ausführlich beschrieben sind und vor allen Winroute deinstallieren!!!!

Hoffe dir geholfen zu habe das Problem hatte ich auch aber ich musste mir selber helfen!!!


----------



## nickname (27. August 2002)

Das sieht ja interessant aus, da werd ich mich nachher mal durcharbeiten, dankeschön, ich sag dann nochmal Bescheid! 


> ...das Problem hatte ich auch aber ich musste mir selber helfen!!!


Also ich sitz da schon seit Ewigkeiten dran (mit Pausen immer mal wieder, das Wichtigste war ja das interne Netzwerk) und frag wirklich erst wenn ich partout nix mehr weiss, hab Foren durchforstet und schon unzählige Stunden mit dem Problem und Nerven  vergeudet, bis ich mich jetzt mal dazu aufgerafft habe hier zu fragen. Am meisten lernen tut man indem man selber Probleme löst, aber manchmal hab ich echt noch was anderes zu tun  .

Gruss und danke erstmal nickname


----------



## nickname (28. August 2002)

Ich habs!!!!!!!!!!! :| Juchhuuuuuuuuuuu!
Hatte schon aufgegeben, denn auch diese ADSL Seite hatte keine Änderung gebracht, im Gegenteil, ich kam gar nicht mehr ins Netz, war froh, das wieder hinbekommen zu haben, dann hakte aber jetzt mein Browser, hatte ja gestern den Winroute wieder deinstalliert. Da das Ganze damit aber schön stabil lief hab ich den eben wieder installiert. Hab dann einfach so (Firewall und Virenscanner waren sogar noch an) einfach nochmal am Laptop den Browser aufgemacht und zack, ich bin mit beiden drin, ich denke mal irgendeine Eintellung von dieser ADSL Support Seite wird auch dazu beigetragen habe   . Werd jetzt erstmal alle Einstellungen Sccreenshoten, damit ich das im Notfall auch wieder hinbekomme   ! Anpingen geht allerdings immer noch nicht, sehr merkwürdig, aber besser als andersrum.
Danke an alle für die Hilfe!

Gruss nickname :|


----------



## Joke_r (17. September 2002)

Ich muss hier jetzt auch nochmal schreiben, weil ich ein kleines Problem hab. 
2 Rechner mit WinXP, der eine als "Router" mit ner DSL-Verbindung und Windows ICS. An sich läuft alles einwandfrei, nur auf dem 2. Rechner kann ich auf ein paar wenige Seiten, z.B. die Seite von GMX, nicht zugreifen. Er sagt zwar, Verbindung wird hergestellt, aber baut keine Seite auf, der Statusbalken bleibt stehen. Seltsamerweise funktionierte alles einwandfrei, als ich mich auf dem Router noch per ISDN eingewählt habe. Der Abruf meiner E-Mails mit Outlook funktioniert auch nicht mehr (nur bei GMX - andere Konten gehen) seit der Einwahl über DSL, auf dem Router-PC treten diese Problem jedoch nicht auf. Kann mir irgendjemand weiterhelfen?

Danke schonmal


----------



## Joke_r (17. September 2002)

hat sich erledigt, danke


----------



## Repli (15. Dezember 2002)

Hi Leutz. 
Ich habe auch ein Anliegen an euch.
Hab auch Probs mit WinRoute.
Also: Ich habe einmal den Server (Win 98 SE, 192.168.0.100) und den Client (Win XP, 192.168.0.101).
Also das Netzwerk funktioniert ohne Probleme und WinRoute funktioniert auch. (Habe WinRoute Lite drauf). Nur in der einen Sekunde komme ich auf dem Client ins Internet und in der anderen Sekunde komm ich auf einmal nicht mehr ins Internet. Woran kann das liegen. Bin hier langsam am verzweifeln  Bis denne.

Greetz Repli.


----------



## nickname (15. Dezember 2002)

Schaltet winroute sich automatisch wieder aus (rote Kreis mit dem Strich)? 
Das hab ich auch manchmal, aber wirklich selten, ich denke mal dann kommen sich gerade irgendwelche Programme ins Gehege, muss dann auch leider Neustart machen, weil winroute sich nicht mehr einkriegt.
Ausserdem kann es vorkommen, dass man mit dem Client nicht auf alle Seiten im Netz zugreifen kann.
Ein ganz paar Seiten wollen nicht vom Client angesprochen werden :-(

Gruss nickname :|


----------



## colA (16. Dezember 2002)

evtl. firewall an ??


----------



## Repli (16. Dezember 2002)

Ne ich hab keine Firewall an. Vielleicht liegts hier dran:







Kann mir da einer helfen ?


----------



## colA (16. Dezember 2002)

kauf dir nen vernümpftigen router das rockt mehr ^^


----------



## Repli (17. Dezember 2002)

Ja toll.
Ho Ho Ho.
Ich bräuchte jetzt aber mal eine Lösung zu diesem Problem hier ......
Und der zeigt 128 Connections an obwohl ich gar nix auf dem Client mache .....


----------

